# Convertidor A/D display CA3162E en el Multisim



## evolution (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola, estoy intentando simular una fuente de alimentacion con display en el Multisim pero no me aparece en componentes el CA3162E ni el CA3161E, queria saber si hay algun equivalente u otro modelo en ese programa, he encontrado un Convertidor ADC generico, creo, pero no consigo averiguar el patillaje, Gracias.


----------



## evolution (Feb 1, 2008)

Hola, no hay nadie que sepa como utilizar un convertidor analogico a digital en el Workbench Multisim? Agradezco que me ayuden. Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yo lo he montado , pero no se como simularlo, solo te puedo decir que unciona bastante bien, similar al ICL.


----------



## Jimena (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola! Desconozco cómo se hacen las conexiones para el ADC para poder simular en Multisim. También me gustaría saber si conocen links para descargar este tipo de componentes para poder simular. Gracias.


----------



## FedericQ (May 27, 2010)

saludos a todos ya se que el tema es viejo pero de seguro a mas de uno le intereza....
el ADC generico que tiene el EWB es uno de tipo escalera con resolucion de 8 bit para conectarlo debes configurar primero los Vref  hay uno + y otro - coloca una fuente dc de 4960mV el pin eo dice enable out es decir debes colocarlo a un punto high puede ser +5V, el el pin vin debes colocar una señal de entrada con escalon de 16mV cada una, es decir cada 16mV que incrementes en la entrada tendras 1 digito en la salida, el pin eoc da un pulso al terminar la conversion no intereza mucho,,, y soc debes colocar una fuente que genere una señal cuadrada de 1kHz con ciclo de 50% y 5V en la salida...
para  la salida debes colocar display con decodificadores incorporados de los que tienen 4 pin en EWB los hay!! y listo  la salida esta en formato hex quiere decir que cuando coloques 160mV en la entrada tendras 0A en la salida q quiere decir 10 y asi sucesivamente..... 

estoy a la orden y cuanquier cosa me escriben mi login es federicq


----------



## Alejandro de Sevilla (Nov 23, 2010)

He hecho un termómetro que utiliza el CA3161E y el CA3162E.   Lo tengo todo montado hace más de 1 mes y no encuentro por ningún lado el CA3162E.
¿Alguno de vosotros me podeis decir si hay algún equivalente?
Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 23, 2010)

Equivalentes que yo conozca no hay, es un integrado muy específico. He visto que se venden por ebay. No obstante, te recomiendo que reveas el proyecto y quizás optes por hacerlo con un ICL7106 o similar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> .... te recomiendo que reveas el proyecto y quizás optes por hacerlo con un *ICL7106* o similar.


Además de ser mas fácil de conseguir es más económico.


----------



## chejosqui (Sep 17, 2011)

@evolution me podrías indicar en que parte del multisin encontraste el ADC


----------

